# Applying for an SA visa from a foreign country



## Joyful1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi all, I hope you are well. If I am working in a foreign country (on a work permit), can I apply for an SA work visa from there or I would need to return to my home country first?


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi there, from experience you may submit an application for a third country based on the residence status of the country you currently working. So you need not return to your home country to submit a work permit for South Africa. You may also contact the South African mission in the country you at to seek clarity.


----------

